# Feather Millipede Care Questions



## TinyTank (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi there, new user here. I've only ever adopted an African Millipede, and I would like to adopt some type of Feather Millipede. I keep coming across conflicting information about how to care for them so I was hoping that some of you would help me out here. Here are a few of my questions:

-They eat rotting wood, correct? Everyone says to sterilize the wood to avoid mites/centipedes, but won't boiling the wood or freezing it kill off the nutrients or the fungus that they eat?​
-Is it true you can use dog food as a bit of a supplement for their diet? If so, what kind of dog food?​
-What's their lifespan?​
-Since they're naturally found in Northern California, Tennessee and Arkansas, I'm assuming they'll be okay without a heater? ​
-Where do you usually get your wood for them? I'm hesitant to get things from outside since the neighborhoods I'm surrounded by use such heavy chemicals in their lawns. ​


----------



## Jerry (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't have these myself but yes the eat rooren wood no sterilizing it won't ruin the nutritional value the eat the wood itself if you neighborhood if heavily sprayed go out to the woods some where away from people's houses and people's feeds as far as possible and you want the really soft wood people do use dog food for millipedes what mine like  like more than dog food is fish food flacks but I'm not sure about this species as long as the temp is comfortable for you not to hot or to cold the should be fine


----------



## chanda (Mar 3, 2017)

@DITB raises feather millipedes. Maybe he could chime in with some tips? (I just purchased a batch of feather millipedes from him, but I'm still new to keeping them so I don't really feel qualified to answer your questions. At best, I can say that I haven't managed to kill mine yet!)


----------



## TinyTank (Mar 3, 2017)

Jerry said:


> I don't have these myself but yes the eat rooren wood no sterilizing it won't ruin the nutritional value the eat the wood itself if you neighborhood if heavily sprayed go out to the woods some where away from people's houses and people's feeds as far as possible and you want the really soft wood people do use dog food for millipedes what mine like  like more than dog food is fish food flacks but I'm not sure about this species as long as the temp is comfortable for you not to hot or to cold the should be fine


Okay, that's good to know. I was under the impression that they mostly ate the fungus. Thanks!



chanda said:


> @DITB raises feather millipedes. Maybe he could chime in with some tips? (I just purchased a batch of feather millipedes from him, but I'm still new to keeping them so I don't really feel qualified to answer your questions. At best, I can say that I haven't managed to kill mine yet!)


I was just considering sending them a message actually, thanks!


----------



## SlugPod (Mar 3, 2017)

Feather millipedes based on my research require at least 60% rotten wood in their substrate, or else they won't survive. 
If you can't collect rotten wood from around your area, you can make some. 
Here is a guide on how to make rotten wood. 
You can also buy millipede substrate online, but I'd add extra rotten wood for feathers. 
Bugsincyberspace has a millipede mix. 
And NEHERP has a good one too (you want the one labelled "Vivarium Substrate: ABG Mix")

They need it moist but I think not too moist or their legs will rot off. 
Other than that I don't know specifics on care.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Wow 1


----------



## TinyTank (Mar 3, 2017)

SlugPod said:


> Feather millipedes based on my research require at least 60% rotten wood in their substrate, or else they won't survive.
> If you can't collect rotten wood from around your area, you can make some.
> Here is a guide on how to make rotten wood.
> You can also buy millipede substrate online, but I'd add extra rotten wood for feathers.
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Pipa (Mar 3, 2017)

got pictures of your kids ?


----------



## SlugPod (Mar 3, 2017)

TinyTank said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome! Always happy to help


----------



## TinyTank (Mar 3, 2017)

Pipa said:


> got pictures of your kids ?


I haven't adopted them yet, I didn't want to get them and not know how to take care of them just yet. I'll post pictures eventually.


----------



## mickiem (Mar 3, 2017)

I've only had mine a few weeks so I am no expert!  I have them in a shallow mix of coir and rotten wood and larger pieces of wood (oak and cherry) for them to crawl under and around.  I also sprinkled lots of oak leaves on top.  They are fairly active and have been mating.  They tend to stay on or under the larger pieces of wood.  I spritz the enclosure every few days and have them in a cooler room; under 70F.  This seems to be working. They are one of my favorites already!  I also got them from @DITB.


----------



## TinyTank (Mar 3, 2017)

mickiem said:


> I've only had mine a few weeks so I am no expert!  I have them in a shallow mix of coir and rotten wood and larger pieces of wood (oak and cherry) for them to crawl under and around.  I also sprinkled lots of oak leaves on top.  They are fairly active and have been mating.  They tend to stay on or under the larger pieces of wood.  I spritz the enclosure every few days and have them in a cooler room; under 70F.  This seems to be working. They are one of my favorites already!  I also got them from @DITB.


That's really cool! And also good news, because my room is the coldest room in the house (usually anywhere between 60-70F). I'm happy to see that this DITB user seems to have a good rep too, I've never ordered something online like this, and certainly not something that is living.


----------

